# Single wall vs double wall pipe?



## Husqavarna Guy (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a Osburn 2400 secondary burn stove. Just wondering if I should use single or double wall from the stove to ceiling before switching to the class A chimney pipe?


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 25, 2015)

You can use either. Double wall is safer as it doesn't get as hot, less likely to burn someone or start your house on fire. I use single walled, but mine is in my basement and nothing is around it and kids don't go by it.

Clearance to combustibles 
Double wall is I believe 6" to combustibles
Single wall is 18" to combustibles


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 25, 2015)

Here is some more information I found.

In installing a wood stove, one of the most essential considerations to take is the use of a double wall stove pipe or a single wall stove pipe. The use of either of the two choices still depends on the consumer’s preference. However, there are other installation guides that leave no other choice but a double wall pipe. Here are some differences, advantages, and disadvantages of a single wall and a double wall pipe.

You can purchase a double wall stove pipe from your local hardware stores. You can also make your purchases online through professional chimney installers. Its inner material is made of stainless steel and the outer material is made of black steel wall. If you want utmost protection for your wall and ceiling, your double wall pipe must have around 6”clearance from combustible walls and at least 8” clearances from combustible ceilings. Expect that these pipes are more costly than a single wall pipe.

The advantage you can get from a double wall pipe is that it is more resilient to eventual dilapidation. As the name implies, double wall gives you less clearance from combustible walls and ceilings. The outer wall that works like air insulator keeps the internal wall hotter and that increases the efficiency of heating homes. However, there are also disadvantages to double wall stove pipes. As they are made twice the original material, the weight is heavier than a single wall pipe. Therefore there may be some difficulty in installation.

You can purchase single wall pipes at any local hardware stores in your area. You can also purchase this pipe online as it is very common for stove pipe parts and installation. These pipes are easy to use because of their weight and therefore installation can be easier. The material of a single wall pipe is of 22-24 gauge steel. With a single wall type, expect that there is no insulation built in. Its clearance from a combustible wall and ceiling is at around 18” farther than the use of a double wall pipe.

Single wall pipes are normally cheaper than a double wall pipe because of its make, material and construction. There are more advantages to using single wall pipe apart from the cost and ease of installation. It also spreads out heat easily; therefore rooms are heated more quickly. However, the disadvantage is its durability as it easily deteriorates in time due to the nature of material used and the construction of the pipe. Under normal maintenance and evaluation, single wall pipes needs replacement after 3 years.

To make sure that you are using the right material for installation, it is always best to check on the local building codes for safety and proper measures in terms of installation. Most of the time, local building codes will specify the safest material to be used for wood stove installation. Take note that these pipes can get very hot and may require some added caution for home safety. Generally, double wall stove pipe is recommended because it provides more safety and security from heating hazards.


----------



## zogger (Jan 25, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> Here is some more information I found.
> 
> In installing a wood stove, one of the most essential considerations to take is the use of a double wall stove pipe or a single wall stove pipe. The use of either of the two choices still depends on the consumer’s preference. However, there are other installation guides that leave no other choice but a double wall pipe. Here are some differences, advantages, and disadvantages of a single wall and a double wall pipe.
> 
> ...



How about single wall pipes used as a chimney liner (Stainless Steel), how long should they last?


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 25, 2015)

zogger said:


> How about single wall pipes used as a chimney liner (Stainless Steel), how long should they last?


I honestly don't know it depends a lot on how much creosote gets built up and how often you clean it. I thought I read 5-10 years. If you inspect and clean regularly I'm sure if will last awhile.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 25, 2015)

I use single wall from the stove to the ceiling, then double wall through the attic & above the roof.


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Jan 25, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> Here is some more information I found.
> 
> In installing a wood stove, one of the most essential considerations to take is the use of a double wall stove pipe or a single wall stove pipe. The use of either of the two choices still depends on the consumer’s preference. However, there are other installation guides that leave no other choice but a double wall pipe. Here are some differences, advantages, and disadvantages of a single wall and a double wall pipe.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I only need 1 4 foot piece from the stove so the cost isn't a big deal. Just wondering if the double wall will still put off some heat and be safer than the single?


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 25, 2015)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> Thanks for the reply. I only need 1 4 foot piece from the stove so the cost isn't a big deal. Just wondering if the double wall will still put off some heat and be safer than the single?


yes some and definitely safer.


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Jan 25, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> yes some and definitely safer.



Is there a certain connector I need from the double wall to the class A double wall?


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 25, 2015)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> Is there a certain connector I need from the double wall to the class A double wall?[/QUOTE


 If I remember right when we installed double wall to my brothers class a chimney there was an adapter. Does your class a have the turn connector on it that lock in place?


----------



## Husqavarna Guy (Jan 25, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> If I remember right when we installed double wall to my brothers class a chimney there was an adapter. Does your class a have the turn connector on it that lock in place?



I havnt ordered it yet so I can't answer that.


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 25, 2015)

Husqavarna Guy said:


> I havnt ordered it yet so I can't answer that.


Not sure where you are ordering it from, but usually they have a guide and can tell you what you need exactly.


----------



## al-k (Jan 26, 2015)

I used the double wall when i installed the stove in 97. I burn around three cords a year in a epa stove and the pipe is 16 feet long. Still looks like new and has the stickers on it even after one chimney fire. There is a adaptor where it changes to the double insulated pipe that goes up through the roof.


----------



## sledge&wedge (Jan 26, 2015)

zogger said:


> How about single wall pipes used as a chimney liner (Stainless Steel), how long should they last?



Zogger - I'm no expert but I would have to think that a SS liner would last for about as long as you want it to. As long as you can keep it fairly clean and make sure no moisture is accumulating between the liner and the chimney that stainless should see a lot of years before needing replacement.


----------



## Fred Wright (Jan 26, 2015)

Double wall stovepipe has a couple of advantages ~ like the guys say, it's safer to use. Also, double wall retains some heat so there may be less creosote buildup in your flue. If memory serves, many double wall brands have a stainless inner pipe. It lasts a long time.


----------



## fixit1960 (Jan 26, 2015)

zogger said:


> How about single wall pipes used as a chimney liner (Stainless Steel), how long should they last?



I have a single wall SS inside my brick/mortar chimney that I used for 15 years and it still looks perfect viewing it from the inside from either end. Cleaned it once a year in the fall and never got more than a half of a 5 gallon bucket out of it. About 1/2 of the run was exposed on west side as it came out of the roof of the kitchen. 2 story house but the kitchen portion is only 1 story. Interior chimney so the flue cooled in the upper half and that's where I had most of the accumulation but it was never a problem. Burnt approximately 8 to 10 cords of mixed wood a year. I don't think SS ever wears out. My OWB has 20 ft of single wall SS on it and its still going after 17 seasons. It looks bad with the exterior creosote coating but its still standing and draws good. No holes.. By the end of summer it's mostly clean SS again... You just can't beat SS for toughness...


----------



## zogger (Jan 26, 2015)

fixit1960 said:


> I have a single wall SS inside my brick/mortar chimney that I used for 15 years and it still looks perfect viewing it from the inside from either end. Cleaned it once a year in the fall and never got more than a half of a 5 gallon bucket out of it. About 1/2 of the run was exposed on west side as it came out of the roof of the kitchen. 2 story house but the kitchen portion is only 1 story. Interior chimney so the flue cooled in the upper half and that's where I had most of the accumulation but it was never a problem. Burnt approximately 8 to 10 cords of mixed wood a year. I don't think SS ever wears out. My OWB has 20 ft of single wall SS on it and its still going after 17 seasons. It looks bad with the exterior creosote coating but its still standing and draws good. No holes.. By the end of summer it's mostly clean SS again... You just can't beat SS for toughness...



Ah, that's what I wanted to hear. Real old brick and mortar interior chimney here, so I wanted to line it. It's been working just fine but starting to get paranoid, even though there is negligible buildup. Did you insulate your pipe or just run it? I can maybe afford the single wall, but double wall is not in the budget.


----------



## fixit1960 (Jan 26, 2015)

zogger said:


> Ah, that's what I wanted to hear. Real old brick and mortar interior chimney here, so I wanted to line it. It's been working just fine but starting to get paranoid, even though there is negligible buildup. Did you insulate your pipe or just run it? I can maybe afford the single wall, but double wall is not in the budget.


 No insulation. Just single wall stainless steel. Go to "Need some advice on single wall SS liner" and read my post there and my reasoning on why I feel the way I do. I'm not trying to influence anyone but there's no need to spend more than necessary and what I have used and done works great and I have never had a safety concern.


----------



## UpOnTheHill (Jan 26, 2015)

I installed single wall from stove to the ceiling box. The stuff I got was from a large, well known online chimney and stove accessory store. It's like no other single wall I've seen though. It's very heavy duty and the piece I got is extendable which makes taking it apart for cleaning a breeze. I've been using it for 3 seasons now and it still looks new inside and out. I keep it cleaned very well.


----------

